# Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten



## holger_buns (15. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab nun den ersten Winter mit meinem Teich inkl. Fische vor mir. Der Teich ist ca. 80 tief mit 7 Goldfischen. Zudem hab ich eine Pumpe für eine Bachlauf und eine Pumpe mit __ Filtersystem an der tiefsten Stelle sitzen. Was kann ich tun, um meinen Teisch und Fische sicher über den Winter zu bringen? Wir wohnen in der Eifel, wo es im Winter auch wie in den letzten Jahren zweistellig Kalt werden kann. Und das über eine längeren Zeitraum. Ich hab bei amazon einen Eisfreihalter gesehen
http://www.amazon.de/OASE-ICEFREE-EISFREIHALTER-PUMPE-BIS/dp/B00160PD7I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1316072920&sr=8-1
Dann hab ich noch gelesen von einem Durchlüfterstein oder einem Eisfrei Halter aus Styropor. Teichbälle gibts auch noch. Was sollte ich nehmen oder reicht es, wenn ich den Filter angeschlossen lasse mit Pumpe?

Gruss
Holli


----------



## Geisselbrecht (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Hi,

mein Teich ist ähnlich tief (bisschen mehr) und meine Pumpenanordnung ist ähnlich. Ich schalte die Pumpe über den Winter ab (denn sonst förderst Du das - im Winter unten wärmere - Wasser nach oben und der ganze Teich kühl sich noch mehr ab). Zum Eisfreihalten nutze ich einen Teichbelüfter den ich an einer mittleren teichtiefen Stelle mit einer Ausströmerkugel angeschlossen habe. Kostet 20 Euro und hält unseren Teich bis -15 Grad Eisfrei. Wenn es mehrere Tage so kalt ist muss man halt mal mit dem Spaten an der Stelle freihauen - ansonsten hat das jetzt 2 Jahre lang problemlos funktioniert. Fischverluste in der Zeit: 2


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Hallo,

mit dem Spaten auf dem Eis rum zu hauen ist keine gute Idee. Besser ist es, die Stelle mit heißem Wasser oder einem heißen Kochtopf auf zu machen. Ich würde den Ausströmer nicht tiefer als 30 cm hängen, sonst hast Du leicht den Effekt, den Du durch Abschalten der Pumpe vermeiden wolltest.

Hier noch etwas Lesestoff:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29473
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/33309
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29508

Und unsere Suchfunktion fördert bestimmt noch zu Tage....


----------



## holger_buns (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Wie nennt sich denn die Ausströmkugel, bzw. wonach muss ich den suchen, z. B. bei amazon?


----------



## Jan42 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Hallo Holli , 

ich würde die stärkere der beiden Pumpen an den Bachlauf anschließen und sie ca.30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche stationieren das sollte eigentlich reichen / ich ziehe meine Pumpe auch in diese Höhe und lege den Schlauch vom Filter so , das er ca.10 -15 cm über der Oberfläche ist -- das Eis verdeckt dann zwar irgendwann den Schlauch , aber das Wasser läuft trotzdem weiter in den Teich - funktioniert bei mir seit 3 Jahren und 0 Verluste 

mfg Jan


----------



## holger_buns (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Hört sich gut an. Die Pumpe umklemmen geht leider nicht. Also du meinst, ich sollte die Filterpumpe an eine obere Stelle ins seichtere Wasser stellen und mit dem Filter weiter betreiben? Die Rücklaufschlauch vom Filter dann über der Wasseroberfläche befestigen?


----------



## Jan42 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Sorry , hab mich vielleicht nicht ganz korrekt ausgedrückt . ich meine die Pumpe vom Filter an den Bachlauf anschließen ( ohne Filter ) wenn das nicht funktioniert einfach den Schlauch der als Zulauf für den Filter dient kurz über der Oberfläche befestigen und die Pumpe in seichteres Wasser stellen  ( wo sie nicht einfrieren kann ) 

mfg Jan 


PS: "Originalfilter" also kein Eigenbau sollten meistens nicht im Winter betrieben werden ( mir ist der Behälter von meinem Druckfilter mal gerissen ( durch Frost ) und der neue hat mich bei O...se ganze €42 gekostet , sei dem nehme ich die Filter leer ins Haus und lasse nur die Pumpe laufen


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Ich hatte vor meinen Kammerfilter im Winter durchlaufen zu lassen. Ist das nicht ratsam? (Habe erst seit diesem Frühjahr einen). Hierzu wollte ich die Kammer, in der der Filter steht, mit Styropur auskleiden?! ...


----------



## Geisselbrecht (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*



holger_buns schrieb:


> Wie nennt sich denn die Ausströmkugel, bzw. wonach muss ich den suchen, z. B. bei amazon?



Ich habe das hier gekauft:

http://www.koi-pro.de/de/Teichbeluefter-/Teichbeluefter-Starterset/Teichbeluefter-Set-2.html


----------



## holger_buns (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Wie funktioniert das genau? ich hab auf der Seite keine richtige Beschreibung gefunden. Bleibt damit mein Teich auch Eisfrei?


----------



## Geisselbrecht (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dem Spaten auf dem Eis rum zu hauen ist keine gute Idee. Besser ist es, die Stelle mit heißem Wasser oder einem heißen Kochtopf auf zu machen. Ich würde den Ausströmer nicht tiefer als 30 cm hängen, sonst hast Du leicht den Effekt, den Du durch Abschalten der Pumpe vermeiden wolltest.
> 
> ...



Na ich glaube ich habe mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich hau nicht auf dem Eis rum wie ein Irrer ondern wenn sich ausnahmsweise mal eine dünne Eisschicht gebildet hat, dann zerstoße ich die vorsichtig mit dem Spaten.  Aber das kommt eigentlich echt nur bei -20 Grad oder so vor...

Der Ausströmerstein ist in ungefährt 30-35cm Tiefe


----------



## Geisselbrecht (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*



holger_buns schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert das genau? ich hab auf der Seite keine richtige Beschreibung gefunden. Bleibt damit mein Teich auch Eisfrei?



Also die LuftPumpe steht ausserhalb des Teiches in einem Plastikbehältnis. Von da gehen 1-2 Luftschläuche zu den Ausströmerkugeln die im Wasser in 30-40cm Tiefe liegen. Das Blubbert dann je nach eingestellter Stärke. Das Eis bleibt dann je nach Minustemperatur über den ausströmenden Luft frei. Also meist so 30-100cm im Umkreis. Den ganzen teich hälst Du damit nicht eisfrei...nur da wo die Kugel ist...

Auf dem Bild ist der Garten und Du kannst hinter den Pflanzen das Belüftungsloch erkennen - es hat zu der Zeit (letzter Winter) übel geschneit und es war -10 Grad kalt.


----------



## Lucy2412 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Ich habe einen beleuchteten Eisfreihalter als Schneemann gesehen und bin am überlegen ob ich ihn schon wegen der Kinder kaufen sollte. Sieht ja bestimmt Klasse aus, aber können sich die Fische vom Licht angezogen fühlen, so das sie aus Neugier nach oben kommen und dann vielleicht am Eis festbacken.


----------



## Limnos (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Hallo Holger

Lass sämtlich Pumpen im Winter aus. Kaltes Wasser kann viel mehr Sauerstoff lösen als als wärmeres und Stoffwechsel und Atmung sowie Fäulnisvorgänge gehen auch sehr stark zurück. Wichtig ist, das es nicht zuviele Fische sind für das Restwasser, wenn die oberen 15-20cm gefroren sind. Dreißig Liter /Zentimeter Fisch sollten es schon sein. Dann braucht man gar nichts zu unternehmen, nicht mal den Teich offen zu halten.
Wenn Du den Teich mit einer Membranpumpe offen halten willst, sieh zu, dass sie kalte Luft von draußen ansaugt, Warme Luft von drinnen enthät zuviel Luftfeuchtigkeit, die draußen kondensiert und bei Minus Temperaturen sogar gefriert. Dann friert der Schlauch zu, und es kommt keine Luft im Teich an.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Also die alte Pumpe hatte ich laufen gelassen, die war ja ziemlich winzig und der Filterkorb war direkt dran (Heissner). Seit Frühjahr Mehrkammerfilter -> Wollte die Pumpe hochstellen und den Filterkasten isolieren. Funktioniert das? Oder Filter nicht betreiben? Was wären Nachteile?


----------



## Ramera (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*



Geisselbrecht schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Teich ist ähnlich tief (bisschen mehr) und meine Pumpenanordnung ist ähnlich. Ich schalte die Pumpe über den Winter ab (denn sonst förderst Du das - im Winter unten wärmere - Wasser nach oben und der ganze Teich kühl sich noch mehr ab). Zum Eisfreihalten nutze ich einen Teichbelüfter den ich an einer mittleren teichtiefen Stelle mit einer Ausströmerkugel angeschlossen habe. Kostet 20 Euro und hält unseren Teich bis -15 Grad Eisfrei. Wenn es mehrere Tage so kalt ist muss man halt mal mit dem Spaten an der Stelle freihauen - ansonsten hat das jetzt 2 Jahre lang problemlos funktioniert. Fischverluste in der Zeit: 2



eis frei hauen???? mit nen spaten??? oh gott wo hast denn sowas her?
bloss niemals was frei hauen niemals bitte die armen fische!!!


----------



## Ramera (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Sorry war zu vor eillig habe eben erst die korrektur gelesen nichts für ungut,



lg


Ramera


----------



## Jan42 (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Hallo Doc , 

sieh mal bitte nach , ob auf Deinem Filter (oder in der Beschreibung ) das Symbol einer Schneeflocke/Eisblume abgebildet ist ( bei meinem Filter ist es ein kleiner runder Aufkleber ) , wenn ja , dann würde ich ihn über Winter leer laufen lassen und aus dem Kreislauf herausnehmen ( kann sonst ne teure Angelegenheit werden ) 

mfg Jan


----------



## Doc (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*

Wieso meinst? Da ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit keine Blume  
Würde den kompletten Filterkasten (Holz) auskleiden und dann mit Filter und höher gestellter Pumpe durchlaufen lassen ... so der Plan ... 

Was sind denn Nachteile? Teuer?


----------



## koifischfan (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Tipp um meinen Teich eisfrei zu halten*



> Wie nennt sich denn die Ausströmkugel, bzw. wonach muss ich den suchen, z. B. bei amazon?


Ausströmer.


----------

